# baselayout-1 vs baselayout-2

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich sehe gerade, dass es ein baselayout-2 openrc migrations handbuch gibt.

Was ist gerade aktuell? Baselayout-1 ?

Oder sollte man aus stabilitäts/sicherheits-gründen zu baselayout-2 wechseln?

LG Roland

----------

## franzf

stabil + sicher -> bleib bei stable.

baselayout2 + opernrc = masked != stable.

Wenn du den Spieltrieb in dir befriedigen willst, probier openrc aus. baselayout1 funktioniert aber eigentlich, oder?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Wenn du den Spieltrieb in dir befriedigen willst, probier openrc aus. baselayout1 funktioniert aber eigentlich, oder?

 

Also ich kenn mich ja so genau nun auch wieder nicht aus, aber als ich dieses udev-regeln handbuch gelesen habe und probieren wollte, hat sich udev beschwert das das baselayout-2 regeln sind, dann hab ich baselayout-2 gegoogelt und bin auf folgende Seite gekommen, (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml)

Daher die Frage.

Also das ~ vor der Versionsnummer heißt unstable? Dann ist das ja doch einfacher als es aussieht!

Was sind die vorzüge von OpenRC?

Ich glaub ich hab so ein Gemisch, geht das auch? Ich hab openrc nicht installiert, aber ich hab eine /etc/conf.d/rc und eine /etc/rc.conf!?

LG Roland

----------

## mv

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Also das ~ vor der Versionsnummer heißt unstable?

 

Ja.

 *Quote:*   

> Was sind die vorzüge von OpenRC?

 

Schneller, sauberer, POSIX-kompatibel; z.B. kannst Du danach /bin/sh auf dash legen, wodurch es schneller geht (OK, mit ganz wenigen Paketen kann Letzteres noch Probleme machen). Sagte ich schon, dass es schneller und kompatibler ist?

 *Quote:*   

> Ich glaub ich hab so ein Gemisch, geht das auch?

 

Wie die meisten von uns: Dazu gibt es /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords (und zum Aufräumen: eix-test-obsolete). Wenn Du nicht gerade ein System pflegst, bei dem der kurzweiligste Ausfall schon tausende Euronen kostet, würde ich zum Upgrade raten.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Du meinst ich soll auf OpenRC upgrade, um den sauhaufen aufzuräumen oder?

Nein mein Netbook ist nicht einmal tausende Euronen wert, geschweige denn Die Daten darauf. 

LG Roland

----------

## musv

Öhm, das Notebook wird's vermutlich überleben. Ich hab schon seit ein paar Jahren openrc im Einsatz.

----------

## mv

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, warum openrc nicht längst stabil ist: Nachdem Roy es aufgegeben hatte, haben ja jetzt andere von Gentoo beschlossen, es weiterzuführen, und es gab eine Diskussion in -dev, es zu stabilisieren. Niemand hat irgendwelche sachlichen Argumente dagegen vorgetragen; aber das ist jetzt schon wieder ein halbes Jahr her (geschätzt), und immer noch ist kein Stabilisierungsbug sichtbar... (dieses grundlose Zögern seit Jahren hatte Roy wohl letztlich zum Ausstieg von Gentoo bewogen).

----------

## bas89

Vielleicht, weil man sich den Migrationsleitfaden gut durchlesen muss und wenn man dies nicht tut, wird man nachher nicht booten können. Bei entfernten Installationen sicher sehr ekelhaft.

----------

## mv

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> Vielleicht, weil man sich den Migrationsleitfaden gut durchlesen muss und wenn man dies nicht tut, wird man nachher nicht booten können.

 

Das glaube ich nicht. Zumindest ist dieser Punkt nicht als Argument in der damaligen Diskussion aufgekommen. Außerdem: Nachlesen (vor allem wenn es über portage news bekanntgemacht wird) wird von einem Gentoo-Benutzer schon immer erwartet. Es gibt genügend andere Updates, bei denen ein anschließendes Neubooten ohne Aktionen nicht mehr möglich ist (z.B. auch kleinere baselayout-Upgrades erfordern ein etc-update oder Äquivalent), von den udev/hal-Upgrades (und jetzt wieder hal-Entfernung) ganz zu schweigen: Das letzte xorg-Upgrade hat wesentlich mehr Handarbeit erfordert. Das ganze *-kit-Geraffel und pam benutze ich nicht, aber da kann ein Update bei Nichtanpassung der Config-Files genauso ein unbenutzbares System hinterlassen, in das man sich nicht mehr einloggen kann (vor allem für die Benutzer, die ein älteres *-kit oder pam auf Ihre Bedürfnisse angepasst hatten).

----------

